# Plywood Ceilings on Porches



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there anyway to make a plywood ceiling on a porch look good? Caulk the joints and be done with it? I guess if I was a carpenter I'd put wood strips over joints to 'hide' them but as a painter what can you do?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I stopped caulking them years ago after hearing horror stories of leaks from above getting trapped from a thoroughly caulked ceiling. I still float the delaminated areas and footballs with caulk & wipe off with wet rag, but other than that, the only thing I do is hammer it with paint and backroll it. It's a subject I bring up before the job begins, and I let them know the lighter the color they choose, the more prominent the cracks will be. 

If they want a cleaner look, they can do as you suggested and install battens, (but they'll still have cracks from the batten/plywood interface cuz I'm still not caulking em, albeit a cleaner look, ).


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

That was typical of low to mid priced ranches in the 1960s & 70s. There is a good reason most are now covered with vinyl...


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

No. There's no way to make it look good. It's just crap stuff to begin with. If it's just going to stay as is, then the best thing is to install battens. 

But if I was stuck with that as is, here's what I would probably do. First I'd probably soak thing down with some serious mold/mildew killing junk. If the floor can't take the moisture, maybe prime with the Zinnser mold killing primer. Second, take a mini-roller and some PrimeRX or Peel Stop and roll 2-3 coats over the seams. Third, PrimeRX/Peel Stop the whole thing. Then top coat. Don't know if that's in the budget whether in T or M but it would fake a decent look, I think.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Joe67 said:


> No. There's no way to make it look good. It's just crap stuff to begin with. If it's just going to stay as is, then the best thing is to install battens.
> 
> But if I was stuck with that as is, here's what I would probably do. First I'd probably soak thing down with some serious mold/mildew killing junk. If the floor can't take the moisture, maybe prime with the Zinnser mold killing primer. Second, take a mini-roller and some PrimeRX or Peel Stop and roll 2-3 coats over the seams. Third, PrimeRX/Peel Stop the whole thing. Then top coat. Don't know if that's in the budget whether in T or M but it would fake a decent look, I think.


Isn't that a bit of overkill?:surprise:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

My 2 options: 
1-Paint it a darker colour. Seams won't stand out like a white. (Inexpensive choice.)
2- Install some barn board or battens right over the plywood.(More Expensive)

Most people degrade themselves as 'just a painter". One should own and know how to use a chop saw and nail gun. If you don't then learn. Great basic skill to have.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know of few other professions where the tradesman is expected to come in and take something that was likely crap to begin with, and has gotten crappier, and fix it so that it looks as good as new. Maybe beauticians, plastic surgeons? And although I realize it’s in our job description, and something we bump up against on a regular basis, at what point do we say, “This is what I can do - but you need to realize it’s only going to be a temporary fix, and you should consider replacing it. And if not now, then soon.” ?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Isn't that a bit of overkill?:surprise:



It kind of depends, but a) it seems likely there is mold growing in those cracks. b) Rolling a bunch of thick, gluey primer on would, IMHO, be easier and faster than caulking and would likely do pretty well filling and spanning those cracks. 



Personally, like kevyn, I have the tools and know-how to do basic light carpentry and would offer the battens as part of the job.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> My 2 options:
> 1-Paint it a darker colour. Seams won't stand out like a white. (Inexpensive choice.)
> 2- Install some barn board or battens right over the plywood.(More Expensive)
> 
> Most people degrade themselves as 'just a painter". One should own and know how to use a chop saw and nail gun. If you don't then learn. Great basic skill to have.


I have both the chop saw and nail gun. And I think that would be the right thing to do, even though I didn't quote it that way. It's unfortunate the joints are staggered. So the pattern will not be as pleasing. As far as option 1, he requested white. He is all right the way it is, I'm having a hard time with it. 

Had to redo a bunch of failed sheetrock repairs as well on the same house. The never dug the crack out and just laid the tape on top and built up. And now it's cracked again. He is just fill it. Can't do it. Had to scrape out the mistakes and make it right. 

I feel it is these things that seperate good from great. Doing it right even though the owner doesn't care, won't notice, and won't pay for it to be done right.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I had this one dentist years ago who wanted to do veneers on numerous teeth, I said what's that going to cost? I forget the exact number, but I almost fell out of the chair. He reminded me that financing was available. I reminded him that I was a painter, not a frickin Hollywood star. Needless to say, he never saw me again. I should have known because on my first visit he sat me down in his office and one of the questions was do you like going to the dentist? I said hell no and he had this shocked look on his face.

The point is to give the customer what they want and are able to afford, not what you think they should do!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> I had this one dentist years ago who wanted to do veneers on numerous teeth, I said what's that going to cost? I forget the exact number, but I almost fell out of the chair. He reminded me that financing was available. I reminded him that I was a painter, not a frickin Hollywood star. Needless to say, he never saw me again. I should have known because on my first visit he sat me down in his office and one of the questions was do you like going to the dentist? I said hell no and he had this shocked look on his face.
> 
> The point is to give the customer what they want and are able to afford, not what you think they should do!



I use to trade painting for dental work. It was an arrangement that benefited both my dentist and myself.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Sand it down with 80 grit. Caulk joints, and fill in cracks with vinyl exterior spackle. Spot prime over spackle, and then 2 coats of a good Flat acrylic exterior paint. It should look 100% better. Use a good urethane paintable caulking.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I use to trade painting for dental work. It was an arrangement that benefited both my dentist and myself.


I'm not talking about cavities and root canals, he actually had the cojones to try and sell me veneers. Also if we were playing Family Feud and the question was "Do you like going to the Dentist" the number one answer would be 99, they're always at least one sadist out there!:surprise:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> I'm not talking about cavities and root canals, he actually had the cojones to try and sell me veneers. Also if we were playing Family Feud and the question was "Do you like going to the Dentist" the number one answer would be 99, they're always at least one sadist out there!:surprise:


I have several crowns that were the result of barter, but I didn't realize your guy was trying to up sell you a mouthful of unnecessary veneers. Probably talking 5 figures without a decimal point for a Hollywood smile like that.

Speaking of veneer, that reminds me of the _Frasier_ episode where they were watching an episode of _Antiques Roadshow_ and had to drink every time they heard the word veneer.....

VENEER!!!:drink:


----------

